# Geass vs. Death note



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Who would win Lelouch Lamperouge or Light Yagami? The power to control someone just by looking them in the eye, or the ability to kill someone just by writing their name. Both have consequences and both have many possibilities.






Geass: The power of a king. 


Commands must be issued verbally.
The victim must make direct eye contact for commands to be issued. The maximum effective distance is 270 meters. Line of sight via a reflective surface is sufficient for the effect to occur.
Commands may be issued only once to any given individual, but any number of commands may be issued at initial application so long as eye contact is unbroken.
The victim will not perform any action disallowed by their physical or mental capabilities, though they will try to carry out the command to the best of their ability.
An action will be carried out for as long as dictated in its command, or upon the indicated conditional circumstance. Eye contact does not need to be maintained for command execution to occur.
The victim's memories for the duration of command issue and execution are sealed and cannot be recalled.
Two victims have shown the ability to resist a command for a short period before being forced to submit, both times the command being one that the victim finds utterly reprehensible and outside their normal character.





Death Note: The power of a god



[*]The human whose name is written in this note shall die.
[*]This note will not take effect unless the writer has the person's face in their mind when writing his/her name. Therefore, people sharing the same name will not be affected.
[*]If the case of death is written within 40 seconds of writing the person's name, it will happen.
[*]If the case of death is not specified, the person will simply die of a heart attack.
[*]After writing the case of death, details of the death should be written in the next 6 minutes and 40 seconds.
[*]This note shall be come the property of the human world, once it touches ground of (arrives in ) the human world.
[*]The owner of the note can recognize the image and voice of its original owner ,i.e. a god of death.
[*]The human who uses this note can neither go to Heaven nor Hell.
[*]If the time of death is written within 40 seconds after writing the cause of death as a heart attack, the time of death can be manipulated, and the time can go into effect within 40 seconds after writing the name.
[*]The human who touches the DEATH NOTE can recognize the image and voice of its original owner, a god of death, even if the human is not the owner of the note.
[*]The person in possession of the DEATH NOTE is possessed by a god of death, its original owner, until they die.
[*]If a human uses the note, a god of death usually appears in front of him/her within 39 days after he/she uses the note.
[*]God of death, the original owners of the DEATH NOTE, do not do, in principle, anything which will help or prevent the deaths in the note.
[*]A god of death has no obligation to completely explain how to use the note or rules which will apply to the human who owns it.
[*]A god of death can extend his life by putting human names on the note, but humans cannot.
[*]A person can shorten his or her own life by using the note.
[*]The human who becomes the owner of the DEATH NOTE can, in exchange of half of his/her remaining life, get the eyeballs of a god of death which will enable him/her to see a human's name and remaining lifetime when looking through them.
[*]A god of death cannot be killed even if stabbed in his heart with a knife or shot in the head with a gun. However, there are ways to kill a god of death, which are not generally known to the gods of death.
[*]The conditions for death will not be realized unless it is physically possible for that human or it is reasonably assumed to be carried out by that human.
[*]The specific scope of the condition for death is not known to the gods of death, either. So, you must examine and find out.
[*]One page taken from the DEATH NOTE, or even a fragment of the page, contains the full effects of the note.
[*]The instrument to write with can be anything, [e.g. cosmetics, blood, etc ] as it can write directly onto the note and remains as legible letters.
[*]Even the original owners of the DEATH NOTE, gods of death, do not know much about the note.
[*]You may also write the cause and/or details of death prior to filling in the name of the individual. Be sure to insert the name of the front of the written cause of death. You have about 19 days (according to the human calendar) in order to fill in a name.
[*]Even if you do not actually possess the DEATH NOTE, the effect will be the same if you can recognize the person and his/her name to place in the blank.
[*]The DEATH NOTE will not affect those under 780 days old.
[*]The DEATH NOTE will be rendered useless if the victim's name is misspelled four times.


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

i have only seen death note, so my vote is flawed :/


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

I never really liked Death Note, but I did really like the first season of Code Geass. Kind of funny considering Code Geass is basically just Death Note but with giant robots, so I guess giant robots make everything better.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

Never even heard of Geass. But it sounds like it sucks. And Death Note was awesome. *Vote*Why do pretentious anime fans  always assume we know what they're talking about?


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

...Geass
end of Death Note made me remember...even if you own the book the god of Death the original owner can still write your name down in it though in the end, though all you need to know is the persons True Name to kill them.

I'll go with the one who is less insane, Light barked like a dog...


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> Never even heard of Geass. But it sounds like it sucks.


No, it just doesn't have the over 100 rules that the Death Note has.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> Never even heard of Geass. But it sounds like it sucks. And Death Note was awesome. *Vote*Why do pretentious anime fans  always assume we know what they're talking about?



That is why I left descriptions of the power, if you took the time to read it.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> That is why I left descriptions of the power, if you took the time to read it.


Doesn't the Geass also have an ability you can activate once you die?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Doesn't the Geass also have an ability you can activate once you die?


No, Geass is actually different from person to person. Lelouch was given the power to control others. But another character, Rolo, was given the ability to freeze a person's mind (Making it seem like he could stop time). Neither of them had any special ability when they died.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> No, Geass is actually different from person to person. Lelouch was given the power to control others. But another character, Rolo, was given the ability to freeze a person's mind (Making it seem like he could stop time). Neither of them had any special ability when they died.


I recalled that there was... Hence why C2 has immortality (and possibly Lelouch as well, depending on how you interpret the ending).


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I recalled that there was... Hence why C2 has immortality (and possibly Lelouch as well, depending on how you interpret the ending).


The person that gave C.C. her immortality also gave her, her geass. In the flash back, she had the ability to make people love her. From what I interpreted, the person who can give geass can also give up their immortality to pass on the ability to give geass... Its kinda hard to explain...

Like Lelouch's father. He had geass, then he became immortal after the pervious geass provider gave up his immortality. 



Spoiler



Seeing how that Lelouch died in the last episode... I dont think he is immortal.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing how that Lelouch died in the last episode...





Spoiler



This is what we call a spoiler tag. Type "spoiler" in brackets [], enter the text, then type "/spoiler" in brackets when you are done.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is what we call a spoiler tag. Type "spoiler" in brackets [], enter the text, then type "/spoiler" in brackets when you are done.


^_^; Sorry about that. Thank you. I really didnt mean to spoil it.


----------



## E-mannor (Nov 30, 2008)

light would win hands down... you just can't beat someone who is that intense.  and besides avoiding eye contact should not be too hard, and if light had to he could get the shinigami eyes and kill him by looking at the back of his head, and writing down his name.

hey wait a minute... both killing methods would usually require them to get within eyesight... what about a good .45? or a katana ^^

light could manipulate people to get his name with out having to ever see him though... so yea still light


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> light would win hands down... you just can't beat someone who is that intense.  and besides avoiding eye contact should not be too hard, and if light had to he could get the shinigami eyes and kill him by looking at the back of his head, and writing down his name.
> 
> hey wait a minute... both killing methods would usually require them to get within eyesight... what about a good .45? or a katana ^^
> 
> light could manipulate people to get his name with out having to ever see him though... so yea still light


But if Lelouch was in his Zero outfit, Light would be screwed.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 30, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> light would win hands down... you just can't beat someone who is that intense.  and besides avoiding eye contact should not be too hard, and if light had to he could get the shinigami eyes and kill him by looking at the back of his head, and writing down his name.


Light made it clear he'd never make the deal for the Shinigami eyes, so he wouldn't have that ability.

Also the fact Light has no way to know about Lelouch's powers until it's too late, and since making eye contact while talking is common courtesy...



Silibus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing how that Lelouch died in the last episode... I dont think he is immortal.





Spoiler



But after his "death" it shows C2 on the back of a wagon of hay and she refers to the driver as "Lelouch").


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Light made it clear he'd never make the deal for the Shinigami eyes, so he wouldn't have that ability.
> 
> Also the fact Light has no way to know about Lelouch's powers until it's too late, and since making eye contact while talking is common courtesy...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I thought C.C. was looking at the sky and talking to him, the whole beyond the grave thing.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 30, 2008)

irony is quoting something outside of a spoiler tag so the information remains even after the tag has been properly appended.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

Fixed now


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> irony is quoting something outside of a spoiler tag so the information remains even after the tag has been properly appended.


e.e; I noticed that too...


Easog said:


> Fixed now


Thank you ^_^

I dont want to ruin it for anyone. Death note and Code Geass are amazing animes.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 30, 2008)

Ehhh...Death Note was somewhat intriguing, though ridiculously over the top. The kid with the book made some obscure and complex trap-thing to protect the book or something? I found it silly too about how serious it's trying to be :/ like death metal.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 1, 2008)

I hated both of these guys so very very much, but let's go with clamp.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2008)

That depends who. Geass would probably look Light Yagmi in the eye, only for Light Yagami to have anticipated that kind of move, so he would step back one slight yard so he is actually standing 270.00000000000000000000001 away, so he would then start interrogating for Geass's name.

But Geass would of course continue to try getting direct eye contact with Light Yagami, while Light and Geass continue to start in an epic struggle in which they exploit every single rule and loophole of their respective powers through whatever, until Ryuuk finally gets bored and writes both their names down in the Death Note in order to rid the world of two more Yami Yugis.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 1, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> That depends who. Geass would probably look Light Yagmi in the eye, only for Light Yagami to have anticipated that kind of move, so he would step back one slight yard so he is actually standing 270.00000000000000000000001 away, so he would then start interrogating for Geass's name.
> 
> But Geass would of course continue to try getting direct eye contact with Light Yagami, while Light and Geass continue to start in an epic struggle in which they exploit every single rule and loophole of their respective powers through whatever, until Ryuuk finally gets bored and writes both their names down in the Death Note in order to rid the world of two more Yami Yugis.


^this


----------



## brrrr (Dec 1, 2008)

Light because Lelouch is physically crippled after that failure of a second C.G. season.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Dec 1, 2008)

Neither, Case Closed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

I keep say Lelouch, as long as he is in one of these:







Gotta love giant robots.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 1, 2008)

Whatever happened to just coming up to someone and shooting them in the fucking head?

All these contracts with demons and shit really piss me off.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 1, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Whatever happened to just coming up to someone and shooting them in the fucking head?
> 
> All these contracts with demons and shit really piss me off.


its the new fad in anime, you gotta have something dealing with Demons and contracts with them...I want the samurai fad to come back...=(


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Whatever happened to just coming up to someone and shooting them in the fucking head?
> 
> All these contracts with demons and shit really piss me off.







Bang bang.


----------



## AlexInsane (Dec 1, 2008)

You fail, Silibus. You've exceeded your bandwidth.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You fail, Silibus. You've exceeded your bandwidth.


I was just trying to show that Lelouch uses guns. Sad to admit he used a little girl as a shield.


----------



## Lukar (Dec 1, 2008)

Light would win. I love Code Geass, but I've always stood up for Raito-kun. ^^ Plus, he really would win.

Er... Unless we're talking about after the two series' endings. I don't think Geass is over yet, but Death Note ended with Light being killed. x.x'


----------



## AlexX (Dec 1, 2008)

Lukar said:


> Light would win. I love Code Geass, but I've always stood up for Raito-kun. ^^ Plus, he really would win.


How so? They both focus on one-upping the opponent, so it'd probably be one long string of one-uppage before one decides to screw it and just shoot the other.



> Er... Unless we're talking about after the two series' endings. I don't think Geass is over yet, but Death Note ended with Light being killed. x.x'


Code Geass is indeed over.


Spoiler



Lelouch supposedly dies too, but there's a lot of speculation among fans that he actually survived and managed to get immortality...


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 2, 2008)

Neither, both suck more balls than......  God I can't think of anything...


----------

